# Kids belt drive bike



## frank 81 (Mar 2, 2013)

1930's or 40's ?  Kids Belt Drive Bike Firestone Tires.   $199.00 Free Shipping. View attachment 86561View attachment 86562


----------



## Sulley (Mar 3, 2013)

I restored one a few years ago. Its called a Bi-Cycle and its late 40s early 50s. Cool bikes.  Sulley


----------



## serg (Mar 28, 2013)

*Copake LOT # 601*

http://copakeauction.auctionflex.com/showlot.ap?co=9768&weid=30991&weiid=11272717&archive=n&keyword=cycle&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## Sulley (Mar 29, 2013)

Wow this clears up a lot about this bicycle. The head badge on mine was very bad and i could not read much of it. So its not a BI-Cycle but a MI-CYCLE and a hole lot of other info. Sulley


----------

